# bow shot squirrel



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

saturday i had a complete pass through with my bow on a red squirrel at 28 yds. Expandable broadhead did a number on him.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice shot did you cook him up

I'm amazed at what bow hunters can hit these days
I saw a video on youtube of a guy shooting a pheasant with one


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats i would reccomend judo tips though they dont do quite so much damage to the meat as for pheasants use a broadhead. i tried one of the snaro bird points and it bounced off.


----------

